# Suche RDA



## Hammersmith (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi, steige wieder ins Spiel ein und suche jemanden der mir eine RDA schickt!

Server: Ambossar , Allianz

Wer interesse hat bitte per PM melden.


----------



## Hammersmith (18. Dezember 2013)

Danke,hat sich erledigt. Dieser Thread kann bedenkenlos gelöscht werden. ;-)


----------



## VigorMortis (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich suche ebenfalls noch eine RDA.....lg


----------

